# i875K on UD6c WOW



## speedpc (Sep 11, 2010)

Well i finished building a Computer for my friend and i'm like completely BLOWN away at this setup. I had my old CoolIt FreezOne in the closet which actually does not support the socket 1156 BUT with alittle modding  I think it is working great. I think some of theses scores are like WOW !!!!

Gigabyte 1200W PS
Gigabyte P55A-UD6c
Intel i875K
Modded CoolIt FreezOne Cooling 
4Gigs GSkill F3-16000CL9D
4870X2 (till 6 series comes out)

I want One  

http://drop.io/i875k_UD6c/asset/i875k-on-ud6-bmp#


----------



## overclocking101 (Sep 11, 2010)

dude hook a brother up! oh and that pic is insanely small


----------



## speedpc (Sep 11, 2010)

Sup, not sure what happened with the pic   (my bad) anyways I'm gonna bench it all weekend for him then he takes it home on Monday      I was just floored at how this thing is running I change 2 things mutiplier and vcore and bam 4Ghz and IT RUNS NICE AND COOL


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Sep 11, 2010)

next time save as a jpeg, and upload with www.techpowerup.org


----------



## meran (Sep 11, 2010)

OMG nice memory speed


----------



## speedpc (Sep 11, 2010)

Hey Thx (FIH) The Don, I think my prob with the pics is the dual monitors. But that was very cool of you to do that for my post.  Yes those memory clocks just blew my mind. The temps i really like the plate I made up for the FreezOne fits like a glove   Prime Time Now


----------



## overclocking101 (Sep 11, 2010)

with the "K" cpu's they run at lower voltage if you leave the bclck to 133 and just use multiplyer


----------



## speedpc (Sep 11, 2010)

I'll have to check that out OC101  Thx


----------

